# my work in a 76 cadillac boss hogg



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

Here is the car i worked on for a lil bit, doing piece by piece on it until it was finished a few weeks ago, from the grill to the custom headlights, center console, rear 6 x 9 cut in's, pop trunk, belts, fifth wheel recline, complete trunk, this car sounds really good..


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i know its a lil different than what yall used to seeing, but drops on swangs in houston are praised very highly here, plus this car has been redone from head to toe....


----------



## pureanger (Feb 6, 2006)

Car looks clean. What are you running up front for your highs?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

they better not say shit about florida again lol


if the owner likes it, mission accomplished.

guess every area has their "thing"... down here, its every day to see donks cruisin on candy paint. i was ridin around and said to myself, let me see how many skates i see today, after about 30 minutes i saw 19 that where ridin 23 or higher on candy withh mirrored sides so there ya go.


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

donks to me look like shit, way out of place..
this is a classy car, nothing out of the ordinary, pimp lookin cadillac, nothing awful like a jacked up car with oversized wheels , lookin like a transvestite car, trying to be a 4x4.....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jul 31 2007, 11:10 PM~8442067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good.... output is eh.... everything being trapped in the trunk with the panels... have u considered doing a bandpass since its a vert?

why did u fire the mids n highs in so many different directions?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 1 2007, 05:00 PM~8448444
> *looks good.... output is eh....  everything being trapped in the trunk with the panels... have u considered doing a bandpass since its a vert?
> 
> why did u fire the mids n highs in so many different directions?
> *


thats what i was wonderin, but i didnt wanna seem like a "hater". you would think the sound would just be out of order


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 1 2007, 12:05 AM~8442525
> *they better not say shit about florida again lol
> if the owner likes it, mission accomplished.
> 
> ...


you cant compare a slab to a donk my ashy friend.... Donks look like straight up shit...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 1 2007, 08:34 PM~8450097
> *you cant compare a slab to a donk my ashy friend.... Donks look like straight up shit...
> *


never rooted for donks, i still stick to my policy though, to each his own


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I fuck wit it real heavy that bitch is holding 

any picks wit the wheels on? what size 4's going on? the traditional 15"s or the newer 17"s and 20"s?


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

15's, but probably gonna be og big boyz....
as far as the speaker locations, i didnt have time to fiberglass the doors to mold up towards the driver, so we worked with tha door panel for now..
the rear 6x9's was strictly for the rear passengers, and the console speakers was just for show, nothing to sound off on, thats all he wants is for it to look good for car shows, and it sounds decent enough..
I know sporty, its definetly not imaged correctly, and no i wouldnt care if you bashed me, it wouldnt be hating bro, schooling me on whats right and wrong dont make me wanna hate, just make it so u can congradulate ya boy...
i will be doing alot more installs in the near future for friends, so imma learn more about imaging to satisfy everyones needs...
keep in mind i have never been trained or schooled on this shit, just have a passion for loud music..


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i hear ya braingetter... i mean, you got an eye and skill for sure. keep it up, and keep tryin different things... i wish i had to time to tackle large projects myself


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BRAINGETTER DID YOU GET THOISE PICS FOR ME ?


----------



## texasswanga (Jan 8, 2007)

that bitch is clean homie 100 percent playa


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

MANN THAT SLAB IS HOLDIN 100!!! KNOMSAYIN? WINEBERRY WITH THA PENUT BUTTA. WELCOME TO TEXAS YALL!!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 12 2007, 01:31 AM~8532670
> *MANN THAT SLAB IS HOLDIN  100!!!  KNOMSAYIN? WINEBERRY WITH THA PENUT BUTTA.  WELCOME TO TEXAS YALL!!
> *


type in english :uh: :uh:


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

Everything looking good on that man. I like the trunk sign too.


----------



## sinisterkustoms (May 14, 2003)

not my cup of tea, but looks real clean!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

this is nice..i'd roll something like this.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

